# Gentle exercise for seniors



## Ruthanne (Aug 7, 2016)

I was looking for gentle stretching and found these that I think can benefit those like me who are not used to much exercise at all:





















I did 3 of these videos with very little discomfort.  It says if you feel pain to stop, though.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 7, 2016)

Stretching is sooo vital in my life, have chronic stiff+sore back muscles.  Why?  I don't know, my doctor has no clue, he just says the "o" word.

Anyway, here's a series of videos, doing a yoga routine seated in a chair:


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 8, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> Stretching is sooo vital in my life, have chronic stiff+sore back muscles.  Why?  I don't know, my doctor has no clue, he just says the "o" word.
> 
> Anyway, here's a series of videos, doing a yoga routine seated in a chair:


Thank you Thomas, I, too have stiff  and sore muscles in my back and will have a look at these.  I like the idea of sitting down and doing yoga.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2016)

Stretching is really important for our bodies, I need to so some it's been a long time.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/15436-Lower-Body-Stretches-for-Seniors-and-the-Elderly


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 8, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Stretching is really important for our bodies, I need to so some it's been a long time.  https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/15436-Lower-Body-Stretches-for-Seniors-and-the-Elderly


Thanks SB.  Those exercises look good, too.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 8, 2016)

I like this collection and feel motivated! I've done a few here and hope I can stay motivated.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 8, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> I like this collection and feel motivated! I've done a few here and hope I can stay motivated.


Good luck with that.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 8, 2016)

I would also suggest looking into local senior resources. There's a bunch of groups around here for everything from gentle chair stretching to silver sneakers competitions. Stretching can be so very helpful though. I pulled something in my neck a few years ago. One of the worst pains I've ever experienced. A few weeks of daily stretches several times a day and it disappeared.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 8, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I would also suggest looking into local senior resources. There's a bunch of groups around here for everything from gentle chair stretching to silver sneakers competitions. Stretching can be so very helpful though. I pulled something in my neck a few years ago. One of the worst pains I've ever experienced. A few weeks of daily stretches several times a day and it disappeared.


Thanks some of the members may be interested in that Leslie! Oh yes, how I know neck pain!  Ouch personified!!


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 8, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Thank you Thomas, I, too have stiff  and sore muscles in my back and will have a look at these.  I like the idea of sitting down and doing yoga.



I hope that your doctor isn't using the "o" word, that's just wrong!   My doctor's no spring chicken ya know, he's probably *50*.... 

......oh, well I guess that does make him a spring chicken!     


At the local fitness center I do weights and elliptical workout, plus attend a weekly Senior Sneakers class.  Pretty good workout: aerobic, weights and cardio for seniors. 


Senior Sneakers in action:


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 8, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> I hope that your doctor isn't using the "o" word, that's just wrong!   My doctor's no spring chicken ya know, he's probably *50*....
> 
> ......oh, well I guess that does make him a spring chicken!     View attachment 31176
> 
> ...


I haven't told my doctor of the back pain.  I think some back stretching exercise may help it.  I have been very sedentary for too long.  I have pain on both sides in the back of my ribs, my upper back and middle back.  It's not severe pain.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 8, 2016)

Ruthanne, have you tried a chiropractor?  Mine has done complete miracles with my back and neck pain.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 9, 2016)

Yes, I have been to a chiropractor many years ago.  I had a bad experience with one and one other was not so good and one was good but he stopped taking my insurance.  At this point I am thinking of getting a massage.


----------



## Debby (Aug 10, 2016)

I think it depends on the type of chiropractor you go to Ruthanne.  My daughter goes to one as often as she can because she gets terrible migraines and back pain.  She says he touches the area around her skull and down her neck so lightly you can hardly feel it and yet, when she leaves there over the next few weeks, the relief that she gets from his tiny adjustments is amazing.  Back ache gone, migraines disappear for a while.  

And you know, she went to emergency a few times because her migraine and back pain was so extreme and they finally did some X-rays on her back and found nothing.  And yet, when the chiropractor took X-rays, you could see that her neck bones are 'wrong' with the top one being fused to her skull and her back is all twisty.  

But definitely, starting out with a massage couldn't hurt that's for sure.  I used to do massage on riding horses and one horse (a monstrous Shire stallion who was used for vaulting) had been refusing to move out of a walk for weeks and when we took him out to the arena later, he literally flew around it and his trainer was thrilled.  So massage can do wonders, although you might have to have it done several times as the muscles will want to head back to their 'injured' position if your back has been bothering you for a while.  And I would think that starting out with some gentle stretching and strengthening at the same time would be helpful in getting them to hold you in the proper alignment.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 10, 2016)

Debby said:


> I think it depends on the type of chiropractor you go to Ruthanne.  My daughter goes to one as often as she can because she gets terrible migraines and back pain.  She says he touches the area around her skull and down her neck so lightly you can hardly feel it and yet, when she leaves there over the next few weeks, the relief that she gets from his tiny adjustments is amazing.  Back ache gone, migraines disappear for a while.
> 
> And you know, she went to emergency a few times because her migraine and back pain was so extreme and they finally did some X-rays on her back and found nothing.  And yet, when the chiropractor took X-rays, you could see that her neck bones are 'wrong' with the top one being fused to her skull and her back is all twisty.
> 
> But definitely, starting out with a massage couldn't hurt that's for sure.  I used to do massage on riding horses and one horse (a monstrous Shire stallion who was used for vaulting) had been refusing to move out of a walk for weeks and when we took him out to the arena later, he literally flew around it and his trainer was thrilled.  So massage can do wonders, although you might have to have it done several times as the muscles will want to head back to their 'injured' position if your back has been bothering you for a while.  And I would think that starting out with some gentle stretching and strengthening at the same time would be helpful in getting them to hold you in the proper alignment.


Thank you for your ideas and thoughtful post Debby.


----------

